# adjusting headlight questions



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

You can disable the DRLs by just rotating the knob to the left after you start the car, which turns off the auto-light function. Aiming the lights is done with a philips head screwdriver. Very easy.


----------



## Derek_sngr (Apr 17, 2011)

good deal... ive also found i can just pull the fuse. do u know on the cheap kits that say plug and play is that really true. or will i need to purchase extra stuff to make them work without burning down my brand new car?


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

No dedicated fuse for the DRLs in the Cruze. I used the DDM Tuning kit. It comes with a relay harness for the high/low operation. I paid $114 shipped for the headlights and driving/fog lights. Do a search for a DDM Tuning HID thread. I posted in that thread about my experiences with their kit and issues my installer had.


----------



## Derek_sngr (Apr 17, 2011)

thanks


----------

